# March builds - Ferrari 308, Red Baron, Watson Indy Car, Bone Daddy chopper



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

First, the Bone Daddy chopper was really a February build but I completely forgot about it! Just slapped this one together with minimal paint - basically just relaxed and had fun.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Next was this Ferrari 308, an old Monogram curbside kit (no engine). Thought it was going to go pretty fast but I forgot about painting those window frames. Flocked interior but other than that box-stock.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

This is the 1963 Watson Roadster from the Indianapolis Hall of Fame set. Was a challenge fit-wise, and of course the decals were old and thick.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Last is the Red Baron that I built for the Coffin Corner 2011 Fools with no rules contest. Tried to replicate a "spectraflame" paint job like my old Hot Wheels Red Baron using Tamiya clear red over Alclad chrome. Added Bare-metal foil, photoetch pedals, gauges, wire looms and plug wires. Interior buttons are styrene rod "riveted" with a lighter, painted body color, then placed in holes in the seats.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know chuck, Two of these kits I was think about my self as a build, The Bone Daddy cheaper, and the Red Baron, Sure wish I could have seen there's AS they where being built in a few shots, Might have helped me decide, But there very nice build ups for sure, The chopper could be done in So many deferent ways as well, I have seen a lot of these chopper kits now and think I may get a few of them And make some Customs out of them my self, That may still very well happen for me in the near future for sure, But the one I like out of these four is the 1963 Watson Roadster, Very nice build, Once again, I Wish I could have seen it being built in stages as well here, But you have done a fine job on the decal work on this one that's for sure, It gives it a very realistic look with out a doubt, As well as the Ferrari 308,it looks like it could roll of the screen. very nice build ups man... Looking forward to more of your work....Thinks for the inside look..

Ian


----------

